
Man Forgets About Buying $27 of Bitcoin, Is Now Worth About $1M(2013) - sharemywin
http://gizmodo.com/man-forgets-about-buying-27-of-bitcoin-is-now-worth-a-1454150399
======
sharemywin
3549*5000 = wonder if he keep it cause it's worth like 18M today.

